# Korg Minilogue... oh my!



## apessino (Jan 19, 2016)

This thing is just amazing, an inspired bit of gear - mine should be arriving tomorrow...  Hard to believe it is only $500 - they are going to sell them by the boatload.

The intro video:



Very detailed and well done description from Kraft Music:



Another very detailed and informative from Sweetwater:


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 19, 2016)

hope you also check out moog and support made in USA products as well


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll admit, i came here expecting Kylie Minogue, but this looks arguably just as good.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 19, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I'll admit, i came here expecting Kylie Minogue, but this looks arguably just as good.


At first glance, I thought it read Kylie Minogue as well. But I'm the guy who thought a Massage School sign read Massacre School at first glance.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 19, 2016)

I just came back a second time for Kylie


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 19, 2016)

...everybody now:

La La La La LaLalala La La La....


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 19, 2016)

I regret deeply that I sold my old analog synthesizers!


----------



## Penthagram (Jan 19, 2016)

I´m not a fan of the sound of this, but can see the vast timbral and creative possibilities behind of this one . Buuut, i prefer the prophet 08 (  ) analog tone than this, i know there are different, is just a matter of taste. And for this kind of sounds i really like Serum. It´s a fantastic piece of software. I have created some really nice sounds with it ( at least for my ears ). I really dig the design on this Korg Synth, and as always with hardware gear this is an actual instrument that you can manipulate almost every parameter in real time. And of course, the price is amazing. I will get one i think. If you have the oportunity and you don´t know it, take a look at serum.


----------



## apessino (Jan 19, 2016)

I think it sounds amazing - and some of the features are truly unique. Love love love those "voice modes." 

Plus, that little oscilloscope makes my inner geek all sweaty...  Much like she does here:


----------



## zolhof (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, at this price range, I think the Minilogue is easily the best sounding mass market analog to date. The filters are amazing! And the oscilloscope looks really cool.  The only downside is a pronounced and annoying click/pop with fast envelopes (< 25%). Not a deal breaker but can limit its usage.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 19, 2016)

I guess we'll see whether the clicks prove to be an issue or not. Maybe in real practice it will be something that won't come up too much? As you say... not a deal breaker. I find it kind of hard to believe that guys like Daniel Fisher would not have noticed it if it were a serious problem.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2016)

Very short envelope attack and release times (<1 ms) will ALWAYS produce clicks, no matter what the synth. It's physics.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 19, 2016)

From the official video I love the sounds. But I have been disappointed before so I want to hear it in the flesh. So far though this makes noises I hear in my head and I like that, a lot.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 20, 2016)

(I genuinely read this thread title as "Kylie Minogue - Oh My" for a moment there.)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 20, 2016)

edited


----------



## EC2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Only 4 voices of polyphony. What a bummer.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 20, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 20, 2016)

edited


----------



## apessino (Jan 20, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> (I genuinely read this thread title as "Kylie Minogue - Oh My" for a moment there.)



Seems to be a common problem... :D


----------



## zolhof (Jan 20, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Very short envelope attack and release times (<1 ms) will ALWAYS produce clicks, no matter what the synth. It's physics.



Hi ED! Sadly it sounds more like an issue with the Minilogue than normal behavior one would expect, the pops are very pronounced and sound just plain bad. Check these out: 



DC offset might be the culprit, dunno.. any thoughts? 
Btw, not shitting on the Minilogue here, it's a fantastic synth at a price which will hopefully shake the analog competition.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 20, 2016)

Kylie Minogue at $500 , seemed too good to be true  As for the Korg , very interesting indeed. I wonder how this will effect the next 12 - 24 months from the other analog synth developers . Having a number of synths, it wasn't love at first sight, but an amazing piece of kit at that price and will certainly check it out in person.


----------



## TGV (Jan 20, 2016)

zolhof said:


> DC offset might be the culprit, dunno.. any thoughts?


My first thought is voice stealing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2016)

DC might be the culprit, but then this did not prove to be a consistent issue with each and every Minilogue - only a few owners have reported this, others seem to be fine.


It's not voice stealing.


----------

